
Stats Zone v5 released – the first genuine “second screen” football app - tikitaka
http://tiki-taka.co/post/145627936102/stats-zone-guide-part-iii-second-screen
======
tikitaka
There's a month of football ahead with Euro 2016 - having this app will make
it more interesting for some of you ;)

